# Help with jumps?



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

I call jumps like the ones you describe 'step-downs'. There are also 'step-ups', where the landing is higher than the take-off.

Step downs are generally easier because your weight is centered over the board on take-off, you don't have to adjust much.

On regular kickers (because the 'kick' you up) are different, you have to change the your body position from and upwards angle to a downwards angle.

Most people don't really think about it, it just comes with practice. A good way to get comfortable with it, and the most basic form of jumping is the ollie.

Practice your ollies, popping off the tail and landing with both feet at the same time. Just practicing that means that you have to shift your weight in the air (from popping off the tail where you have to weight your back foot, to landing centered over the board with both feet means you have to shift the weight from back to front), almost the exact same as on a kicker.

So get your ollie on, practice it off of small bumps, over small children, and lava puddles.
Then take it back to a kicker, with out actually popping off the tail (you can if you want way more air, but its not neccessary).


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

How can a pilot be afraid of heights? :dunno:


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Trying to picture a step-up.

The first jump in this video..is that it?

YouTube - Drowning Pool - Step Up (snowboard)


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> No...
> 
> Here is an amaturish MS Paint rendition...(I am no artist)...
> 
> As you can see, you go off of the kicker, and the table top and langing zone is actually higher than your take off point. For me this is an awesome jump because I get the air time, vertical climb, yet don`t have that long drop to land. Plus, if I mess up, I am never far off of the snow...:thumbsup:


Haha that is funny, but explains it pretty well. I can't say I've seen one before IRL, but that's probably because I've only been to the park at snocrummy 45 mins from Seattle. Do you ever see people scrub off too much speed and not make it up? I'd think that would be a very awkward situation :laugh:


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

If you find yourself losing your balance backwards it's prolly because your not lifting up your back foot. when you hit a jump that has a steep incline you need to lift both your legs up or pop in order to stay level in the air


----------

